# new here plus a question about fuel pumps



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

Hello all, i am new to the forum here and thought i should introduce myself before i get into my question. Well my name is William and i live in east central Indiana in the middle of a cornfield.lol my grandpa has a 100 acre farm that i am taking over this summer while on break from Purdue University, but i have been involved in agriculture my entire life. Well, now on to the question. :hello:


a little background on the situation. Our farm has been primarilly a hay farm, but in recent years it has been rented out and row cropped. since i am taking over this year and hope to have some money by the end of harvest i am sticking with the rowcropping so i don waste a year waiting for good alf alfa to come up. well, going with rocropping will require us to get a bigger tractor than our ragged out 706 farmal. we are currently looking at a 2390 case which i believe is roughly 160 horse. and if not this particular tractor there are others similar to it that we are interested in. 2290s and the such. 

any of these Case tractors will be plenty big enough (horsepower wise) for our needs. however, me being the kid that i am (19) i like to see smoke every now and again and i may want to run in the farmstock class this summer at the local fair grounds, and i would like to know how to turn up the fuel pump on one of these tractors. i know there is a screw or screws that can be tampered with to get the job done, but i have never had to do this before. so can anyone help with this? any pictures would be great and if you dont have a case, you could throw up some picks of whatever it is you have as long as it gets the point across. i should be able to figure it out from there. 

thanks and sorry for the long post!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First, welcome to th forum! With my limited experiences, I can say that fuel pumps pump way more fuel than you need as is evident when you unhook the fuel line after the pump while it's running. The unused fuel being pumped is bled off. So if you were to adjust the flow even greater, it would have no benifit whatsoever in terms of adding power.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> First, welcome to th forum! With my limited experiences, I can say that fuel pumps pump way more fuel than you need as is evident when you unhook the fuel line after the pump while it's running. The unused fuel being pumped is bled off. So if you were to adjust the flow even greater, it would have no benifit whatsoever in terms of adding power.


what you are saying does make sence, i havent ever messed with a case like this so i dont know how they work, but one of my buddies (went to vocational deisel mechanics school) has turned up his dodge and his 4020 (which has the engine from a 4430) which i think is the 404???? any who i know that at least on the deere it was just a matter of turning a screw or set of screws and for a time he even shut of the fuel return line. 

is it that i have confused the fuel pump with the injector pump? cause the one i am talking about is the one right on the side of the engine that has lines running up to the injectors.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Adjusting the fuel governor screw on the Bosch inline injection pump (P7100 series) may be effective in raising hp and torque upto a point provided the engine is turbo charged and the turbo has enough excess capacity to increase the incoming air charge. HOWEVER that is a very simplified explaination.......there is usually more to it than that such as going to a larger/higher hp fuel injector. 

On the older tractors and Dodge Cummins pickups that use the P7100 series and similar injector pumps, this works but other modifications to intake and exhaust are required, not to mention transmission to handle the extra hp and torque. 

Newer tractors and diesel pickups now pretty much use a computer managed fuel injector pump that can be tricked into greater fuel output as well as physically being modified to do so. 

If your friend turned up his 4020, he did so with an after market turbo charger installation kit. Turning up the injector pump on a naturally aspirated diesel engine yeilds very small if any increased power and more smoke. (read wasted fuel)

If you do a search, I have a few posts on some of the modifications I did on my 2002 Dodge Cummins pickup.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

TF Admin said:


> Adjusting the fuel governor screw on the Bosch inline injection pump (P7100 series) may be effective in raising hp and torque upto a point provided the engine is turbo charged and the turbo has enough excess capacity to increase the incoming air charge. HOWEVER that is a very simplified explaination.......there is usually more to it than that such as going to a larger/higher hp fuel injector.
> 
> On the older tractors and Dodge Cummins pickups that use the P7100 series and similar injector pumps, this works but other modifications to intake and exhaust are required, not to mention transmission to handle the extra hp and torque.
> 
> ...


the engine in his 4020 was taken from a 4430 which is turbo charged. and i know what you mean about the transmission stuff.... he dynoed his tractor at about 190 horse and pulled a 11.5ft haybine with it and has just about ruined the transmission. 

as to the case it too is turbo charged and will be getting a straight pipe. as far as i know it is simmilar to say a 4440 john deere. it is a late 70's model so i would not think it is controled by computers. 

i am not interested in really making lots more power than is already being made, just enough to make some smoke. ( i know it is kinda dumb but i like it) and i dont plan on keeping the tractor turned up 100% of the time.

so is there an obvious way to tell which screw to turn on the fuel pump? im guessing it is not one of the ones under each injector line.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Turnign up the fuel pump will give you more power. How does it do this?? More fuel. While the 2390s and such were slightly overfueled to begin with, adding more fuel will give you that extra edge.

It doesnt make sense to most people, but overfueling a diesel will raise hp to a point, it does this due to the increased heat in the cylinder from the extra fuel available during combustion. But this is a two way street. More heat means more power. But it also means more hot parts which leads to failure. The biggest issue is the turbo. Turbos like heat, but only to a certain point. Now on your Case you probably wont be able to give it enough fuel to actually melt the wheels in the turbo, due to the fact that a pull isnt very long. But you will stress it some.

I cant remember if the 2390s and such are wastegated or not. But if they arent, you can also overspeed the turbo and cause very high Drive pressures. This is very stressful on the thrust bearing in the turbo, and can cause premature failure. When the thrust bearing fails, axial shaft play increases, and the journal bearings begin to fail. When the thrust bearing starts to fail the thrust washer will slowly get ground away, then the wheels will start chewing up the backing plates. When the journal bearings fails, the wheels will start to contact the housings. And when it all gives up the ghost at once, you will have a lot of aluminum filings in your intake manifold.

Another thing to note is that excess fuel can wash the cylinder walls, meaning it will wash the oil off of the walls causing premature wear.

But at the same time its just one pull, so go balls out and have some fun.

We have a 2390 for pumping the lagoon and if you really need pics I could go out and snap them, but its a pretty simple process.

1st you will need to remove the 4 screws holding the cover on. These are usually tamper proof torx head or allen head screws. Meaning you will need an allen or torx bit with a hole in the center. You may also need to cut the tamper wire if it is still attached. When you remove the cover some oil will drain out but not much.

Then inside you will see a stud with a groove cut in it, and a jam nut. Loosen the jam nut with a 10mm wrench making sure the stud does not turn. Then with the jam nut backed off you can turn the stud clockwise with a flathead screwdriver. Count the complete turns and write them down somewhere so you can set it back to stock when done.

And remember pulling is as addictive as heroin, cocaine and meth combined, but more expensive. Just one pull will get you hooked for life, and you bank account drain.


Happy Hookin.


----------

